# Axolotyl Hatchies??



## Moonfox (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi! My brother accidentally bought himself a bunch of Axolotyl eggs - they were attached to a plant we got for his new tank. 
We've got no idea how to look after Axolotyls, so if they do hatch, how do you take care of new hatchies? Should we heat the water and what do they eat?


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

i would think they need heat, but im no expert.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know about hatchys - but i have some juvies - they live in cold water and you just need a filter.. also my juvies eat shrimp pellets and guppies (found this out the hard way - lost two very pregnant guppies due to crazed cannabalistic axolotyls...) They're very cute and a lot of fun - they remind me of underwater bearded dragons... and you got freebies - how great!

Have fun with them..

PS - I'd probably just google it


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/4301/axolotlmine.htm

There you go - they eat brine shrimp (sea monkeys - lol) and you could get 700 hatchys or something ridiculous...


----------



## Moonfox (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol, poor guppies. 
I did google it, found some info. Yeah, you have to heat them and they apparently like shrimp. They're weird looking eggs, kinda like frog eggs with seeds in the middle. :lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 9, 2007)

thats awesome
post some pics of em haha


----------



## Moonfox (Sep 9, 2007)

Lots of pics all stuck together. There are a lot of eggs ad they all look different. I dunno if these are healthy or not, though. I'm excited .


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 9, 2007)

I bet your fish would love the taste of them!


----------



## Matty.B (Sep 9, 2007)

feed them water fleas when they hatch.


----------



## bnalbino (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post on here so a big hello to u all. we have kept axolotl for some years now - you don't want to heat their tank at all. Even though axolotl come from Mexico, they actually live in Lakes Chalco and Xochlico, the Mexican Ice Lakes in the mountains. They like it cold, down to 5C. Feeding baby axolotl is easy, but demanding - you'll need a brineshrimp hatchery, daphnia and microworms - give them VERY small amounts every hour for best results. You may want to put lots of plants in, remove the substrate too, because axolotl can and WILL swallow it - and it could kill them. Any other advice needed, please contact me, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.axolotl.org/rearing.htm

This is a good link.


----------



## Dom$ (Sep 10, 2007)

This isn't even nearly all of them, but they're the only pictures that almost worked . The ones that look cloudy, only look cloudy because I have a bad camera . The change occurred overnight! And the brown eggs seemed to be the fertile ones, because not many of the white/grey ones have changed at all. 

I think they're kind of cute in a weird, embryotic kinda way... Apparently they're about 5 days old, according to development charts I found. Anyway, hoping for better pics later. 

EDIT: And oops. I just realised I'm in my brothers login... eew...


----------



## Viridae (Sep 11, 2007)

I always found axolotyls rather uninspiring. We had one at primary school and i never did anything - just sat here most of the time.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 11, 2007)

i had 2 once, then one ate the other after 3 years of living together. reminds me of my last relationship...


----------



## Miss B (Sep 11, 2007)

I had an axolotyl once. It went off it's food for no apparent reason and then died.

Wouldn't bother with them again, they're kind of boring. Those eggs with the little embryo inside are kinda cute though!

Moonfox, I've got a book on keeping Axolotls - you can have it if you want. I found it the other day, it's in perfect condition.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 11, 2007)

Viridae said:


> I always found axolotyls rather uninspiring. We had one at primary school and i never did anything - just sat here most of the time.



hahahahahahahaha..... my snakes just sit there most of the time too.


----------



## kelly (Sep 11, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> hahahahahahahaha..... my snakes just sit there most of the time too.



You need to teach it more tricks


----------



## scorps (Oct 23, 2007)

my snake can jump threw a hoop


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohhhh.... I don't think you've given axolotyls are fair go... I love them - mine swim all the time? Maybe it's because i still keep about a dozen guppies in the same tank... they're all playing chasey... eh hem.... :s


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, kiss chase!


----------



## scorps (Nov 13, 2007)

so whats haoening with the eggs they hatch?


----------

